# Why are Brazilian MMA practitioners so nasty?



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm not trying to offend anybody, but I recently discovered that Brazilian fighters are very nasty, save for a few of them.

I went to a gym in my native Germany last week where I met a lot of Brazilian fighters. One looked at me and said in a thick Portugese accent, 'how you doing, lanky man?' I told him he was rude and that over here in Germany unlike Brazilians we can wrestle. He then said he was a BJJ specialist and that he'd choke me out then his friends went and was getting aggressive in my face. These were Portugese Ameridian looking Brazillians, not the more ethnic looking darker ones. 

I had a few fights with Brazilians in Spain too, they were too aggressive. Also, Brazilian fighters in UFC are nasty too. I heard it has something to do with wanting to be respected as professional, but they too aggressive, this blonde blue eyed one said he was a pure 'aryan' llike me, but I told him he can't be aryan, because he is Brazilian and definitely mixed with indian and african and all that. 

They make me feel weird.

Anybody else feel the same way?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

This is a rather touchy subject. I'm not sure why you bothered arguing with some guy about his ancestry.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Proud German said:


> I'm not trying to offend anybody, but I recently discovered that Brazilian fighters are very nasty, save for a few of them.


Too bad if you were mistreated by Brazilians, but by this sentence of yours makes it look like you have met all Brazilian fighters in the world, in order to make such precise classification. 

There are nasty ppl everywhere. I sugest you dump this subject or historic acts of real nastiness will knock at your German door. 
This is not the place for that.




Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Well Hex, I bothered arguing because I was defending myself, verbally of course. What I didn't mention was that he and his buddies were talking about how Brazil had too many different minorities and I just corrected him saying he was one of the minorities technically. I am no bigot, but Brazilian men are not very well in the head I think. 

I believe you both may have misconstrued my thoughts, I have met MANY Brazilians, maybe too much. I think that their women are a bit over the top, but some are nice. I like Anderson Silva and Lyoto Machida, they seem like intelligent gentlemen for Brazilians, but I suspect that is due to their combined ancestary of African upbringing and Japanese (Anderson Silva's father is black african, and his mother is back cuban who settled in Brazilian. Lyoto Machida is half Brazilian and half Japanese)

All i'm saying is that I think Brazilians should represent themselves better. I am a proud German, our history is not as bad as people think.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

One of my best friends is Brazilian and he's probably the nicest, most polite person I've ever met. His family is the shit and treat me as family and have since day one. After hurricane Katrina, they got me a job and let me live with them for several weeks while I got back on my feet. I'd say that's representing one's country rather well. You know what isn't? Starting your first forum thread about disliking people in general due to their nationality...


Also, nobody is Aryan. It's a made up race.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Wrong. I am Aryan. A proud one too. Nothing wrong with taking Pride in one's heritage.

Like I said before, I am sure there are some nice Brazilian people, but the ones I have come across haven't been so. I went to Portugal onces, where I met a few Brazilian guys. They seemed nice at first, one even offered to buy me a Whopper, though I politely declined because he didn't have enough money to buy me a Vanilla shake with it, and I often need to was that stuff down with a Vanilla shake. But afterward that stuff finished, they both started looking at me in a peculiar way. At first I wondered if they were messing with me, but then they both turned to each other, smiled, and then turned their gaze back towards me and SPAT in my face. I was too shocked to do anything so I called the police and told them I had been assualt, but the Portugese police were not prepared to do anything incase they upset their relationship with Brazil.

These guys were MMA fighters too, just so you know. Or at least training to be. Now, if you guys know nice Brazilians, your lucky. Myself and most of my fellow countrymen aren't so lucky however.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I always kinda lol'ed at the whole aryan thing, since aryans are descended from the middle east and were as dark as anyone else from the region.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This is too much maybe they don't like you because of the way you act and speak. You sound like a snobby stuck up person who from the sound of it is pretty racist. Not to mention you seem to have met a few Brazilian but have never met one in Brazil and now exactly do you know they are Brazilian? Perhaps you should shower.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I admit I have preconceived notions of certain people, groups, or ethnicities. Doesn't mean I hate em, I just have my guard up. 

Unfortunately you had a less than stellar experience. 

Brazillians are a proud and passionate culture. I believe they abide by the adagio of "giving respects to get respects." Which means you may have given off a different vibe. My advice is to play it koo. If it's unprovoked then it could be an isolated incident. 

You have travel the world to see in your own eyes before you pass judgement. 

Brazillians saving Dolphins. Hardly a nasty culture.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Proud German said:


> I am no bigot, but Brazilian men are not very well in the head I think.


This is a direct offense. You're not doing any better than your accusations.



Proud German said:


> I am a proud German, our history is not as bad as people think.


That notion will vary significantly based on which side of the fences you were back in that time. I prefer the "Inglorious Basterds" version though. Great movie.



Proud German said:


> Wrong. I am Aryan. A proud one too. Nothing wrong with taking Pride in one's heritage.


Your brother, Todd Keuneke payed a visit to this forum recently. He is gone now and you should follow him.



Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

You got annoyed because they called you lanky :laugh:


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

HexRei said:


> I always kinda lol'ed at the whole aryan thing, since aryans are descended from the middle east and were as dark as anyone else from the region.


I don't want to patronise you but I believe you should educate yourself a bit more. That's one ill conceieved notion of the term 'Aryan'. I prefer the Nordic views on it, which would be my views. 



> This is too much maybe they don't like you because of the way you act and speak. You sound like a snobby stuck up person who from the sound of it is pretty racist. Not to mention you seem to have met a few Brazilian but have never met one in Brazil and now exactly do you know they are Brazilian? Perhaps you should shower.


There is no need to be offensive. I am not snobby or racist. I have simply stated that the Brazilian people I have come across upon have been less than humane to me.
Why should I have to go to Brazil to get a conclusive verdict on Brazilian people? You telling me that the only nice people in Brazil are the ones that live there? Somehow I doubt that. I have no intention of going to Brazil, however, I am going to Mexico for Christmas with my wife, though i'm a bit worried because I hear a lot of Mexican people are just like Brazilians in nature.

Also, why should I shower? I have daily baths just fine, thank you. No need to get angry, we can figure these things out together. 




> Brazillians are a proud and passionate culture. I believe they abide by the adagio of "giving respects to get respects." Which means you may have given off a different vibe. My advice is to play it koo. If it's unprovoked then it could be an isolated incident.


Look, the video you posted were of younger, more innocent Brazilians saving those Dolphins. They look more like young teenagers. Of course they will do sweet things like save Dolphins. Even Mexican and African people like to look after pets. This does not prove that they can adapt to being nice, cultured people in the company of a educated nordic. Even Nazi culture had pets, doesn't mean anything. Please provide me with a little more substantial evidence of Brazil's intellect and grace that doesn't involve topless, idealistic teenagers saving a damn dolphin from the beach. 




> Your brother, Todd Keuneke payed a visit to this forum recently. He is gone now and you should follow him.


I have no idea who this is. I'm not sure what you are implying.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's evident you already have an impression of Brazillians so why debate. I can say the same thing about other cultures from my own experience, but it may not ring true with others. It really won't matter what anyone says, it probably won't change your opinion. You'll have to experience something dramatic hopefully in a positive way before you re-program your mind. 

I for one respect the German machine. In fact I own a Hugo Boss suit, shirt, and ties. I use German hair care product; Schwarzkopf. Parent owned a BMW. Germans are about efficiency, but in that pursuit of perfection lies a singular mind state which alienated itself from the rest of the world at one point. Your nation was divided til the dissolution of communism. Point is if you want to talk about race every culture has their strengths and weaknesses throughout the dawn of time. You know your own history dating back to the Nordic Bronze Age with the Germanic tribes, Roman Empire, German Confederation, NP, the Wall, and finally reunification. I don't think I need to expand on this. You can't single handedly point out that group A is such and such therefore they all fall into that category. If that were the case then imagine what the world would say about Deutschland. 

The fact that you base your opinion on one remark from a certain group shows a parochial vision would you not agree. 

I'm going to end this by posting a funny jpeg from a board member who posted it not too long ago.

Take it for what it is...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Proud German said:


> Even Mexican and African people like to look after pets. This does not prove that they can adapt to being nice, cultured people in the company of a educated nordic.


Ok. That's it. That's way off the general subject we discuss here, nothing to do with *General MMA Discussion* or *Brazilian MMA Practitioners being nasty*. These are racist, discriminatory statements displayed at its essence.

MMA as a sport is an international institution that brings people together from every nation in fans, camps, promoters and fighters. This self proclaimed Proud Germany, that German is not proud of, for sure, is just proudly going in the wrong direction.

Hex, I beg you work your magic here.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Proud German said:


> I don't want to patronise you but I believe you should educate yourself a bit more. That's one ill conceieved notion of the term 'Aryan'. I prefer the Nordic views on it, which would be my views.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to shower because you're German and if you don't know what I'm talking about you shouldn't be talking about your country's history.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

This dude is an obvious troll.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah this little troll just built himself a cozy bridge to hang out under on our forum. This one isn't even very smart. Guess that's why it became a troll in the first place. Can one of our bigger billy goats come knock him into the water now?:bye02:


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> It's evident you already have an impression of Brazillians so why debate. I can say the same thing about other cultures from my own experience, but it may not ring true with others. It really won't matter what anyone says, it probably won't change your opinion. You'll have to experience something dramatic hopefully in a positive way before you re-program your mind.
> 
> I for one respect the German machine. In fact I own a Hugo Boss suit, shirt, and ties. I use German hair care product; Schwarzkopf. Parent owned a BMW. Germans are about efficiency, but in that pursuit of perfection lies a singular mind state which alienated itself from the rest of the world at one point. Your nation was divided til the dissolution of communism. Point is if you want to talk about race every culture has their strengths and weaknesses throughout the dawn of time. You know your own history dating back to the Nordic Bronze Age with the Germanic tribes, Roman Empire, German Confederation, NP, the Wall, and finally reunification. I don't think I need to expand on this. You can't single handedly point out that group A is such and such therefore they all fall into that category. If that were the case then imagine what the world would say about Deutschland.
> 
> ...



I must say that this is by far the most intelligent and well thought out response in this thread. Thank you No-Mercy for making me think twice about giving up on this board.

Yes, us Germans are very much about effiency, you are right. Everything we do is systematic...including our role in WW2. The way we did things too immense skill and procision. It may sound like i'm proud of such things, and to an extent, I am proud that we pride ourselves on effiency and being cerebral. Yes, it led to unfortunate historical acts, but we are past that now. I think we've atoned for our sins now.

You are also right that I won't change my mind about my thoughts regarding certain cultures. Just like I can't change yours or other members minds about certain people. Such views are opposition, imo. Though still, I respect you for talking about it in an amicable and respectful and intelligent way. The same cannot be said for your other members, however. 

So there really isn't anything to add other than I am again sorry if I insulted anybody, especially you No Mercy. You seem like a nice respectable man. Where are you from??

As for the others who responded..I think it's in my best interest that I don't comment anymore. I didn't realise everybody here was so sensitive. But that's fine, I can't expect everyone to behave like decent normal human beings. 

Anyways, if there is anybody here reading this, who shares my views on the world, please don't hesitate to send me a PM. We can discuss these things privately like adults without fear of persecution and labelling. If you want to join me, PM me, if not, don't send me anything.

Thanks again No Mercy.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, I can't beleive you seriously question the intelligence of other posters when your original post is full of ignorance. You talk about "behaving like decent human beings" but based on the babble you have posted you are far from a decent human being. If you seriously aren't trolling and you really beleive that crap you are typing you are extremely ignorant. You seem to be a pretty confrontational person yourself yet you take issue with a couple of Brazilians and you imply you aren't at fault in any way but when I read your post I get the impression you are a atleast kind of a douche.
But hey, you ran across a couple of Brazilians that you didn't get along with so I guess it's more then fair of you to insult an entire group of people and make crazy assumptions about the entire country. Yeah, how adult of you.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Time for our mini-fuhrer to take a break.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It's probably a cultural thing. They take everything so serious. It is kind of part of their national pride if you really think about it.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello all,

I received a 'infraction' from HexRei. He accused me of racism. I was subsequently banned. Bare in mind I was only able to find this out today as my account was banned before I could even read any private message.

I would like Hex to indicate to me where exactly I crossed a line? Because last time I checked I did not use racial slurs. I did not insult anybody of any race. Don't you guys believe that HexRei overreacted? 

I am sorry for any offense, I truly did not mean it. I'm just a proud German man who loves MMA and I respect all cultures, I was just voicing my unfortunate experience. So I guess I will just stop there and not talk about other cultures because i'm scared I am going to get banned and I don't want to be banned.

I'm not racist, I just have strong opinions, that is all. 

Thanks to those who responded to my last message. I appreciate that there are some people on here who respect my opinion.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Proud German said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received a 'infraction' from HexRei. He accused me of racism. I was subsequently banned. Bare in mind I was only able to find this out today as my account was banned before I could even read any private message.
> 
> ...


No, he did not overreact. He did the right thing. How is this quote right here not racist? What do you mean when you say "even"? Makes it sound like you think less of those people. 


> Even Mexican and African people like to look after pets. This does not prove that they can adapt to being nice, cultured people in the company of a educated nordic.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

The best part was when he said he met two seemingly nice Brazilians that offered him a whopper, but he refused because they didn't want to get him a vanilla shake with it (vanilla only, chocolate is inferior). Who does that?

Then he wonders why they looked at him funny afterwards lmao. Too bad you got spit on but life happens ya know?

Edit: Looks like he has some racist sympathizers here on this board, cause he was deep red a sec ago and now is blazing green. Me tinks it's someone with strong rep too, to have that type of conversion. At least this shmuck has the balls to state his feelings, but there is nothing more cowardly than closeted bigots or racists that silently cheer while saying nothing.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Ban him and lock this retarded thread already.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Lets just calm down. i do not want trouble. I will stop posting on this board. Please. I don't want to get banned again, so i'm refraining from talking on this subject any further. I just want to talk MMA. 

Again, sorry if I offended anybody. I should have chosen my words carefully and I regret a few things i said.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> It's probably a cultural thing. *They take everything so serious.* It is kind of part of their national pride if you really think about it.


If Brazilians take everything so seroius, what is your opinion about Germans?
You just showed you don't have a clue... :confused03:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Proud German said:


> ...last time I checked I did not use racial slurs. I did not insult anybody of any race.


Just evaporate, man... :bored01:


----------

